# Saugeye Spot



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What do you consider the perfect saugeye spot and why?
Spring, Summer and fall.


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Finding and determining a "saugeye spot"
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...RL]"]Finding and determining a "saugeye spot"
Lots of good info here.

Looks like my link isn’t working on mobile, this thread can be found in the stickied section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It IS a good thread...on how long to stay at a SPOT before moving on.
That's not my question.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any spot with shad or bait


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

And current whether it's from a feeder creek or wind driven.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

The perfect spot would be one without snags and filled with fish. I’m not one to sit in any one spot so I’m generally trolling and ripping on the bottom. Yeah I do have some spot I usually hit at the places I fish. It all come down to confidence in any location and how you like to fish it. I suggest if you aren’t producing fish try something different. Always think of the species you are after and how they feed. If you beat a dead horse with the same thing you still just have a dead horse. Yeah that thread “finding and determining a saugeye spot” is great info. Be willing to try out something different.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The above post is sooo accurate... There are plenty of things to look for in a good saugeye spot (most of these things are mentioned in the how to determine an rainy night threads). 
But at the same time I have a couple of spots that don't make any sense at all as to why I catch them there other then bait,and in the right conditions current. But have caught them hand over fist in these spots with out current and bait. 
I also have a couple of spots I keep revisiting thinking they are the "perfect" spot but just haven't produced the way they should. But I keep visiting them cause one day they'll be there. 
A lot of us have a few spots we plan on trying for the night. An keep switching back an forth until they show up to eat. Sometimes timing is more important then location. The deeper into the winter we get the shorter there feeding windows may get. 
Also typically if it's a good fall spot it will be a good spring spot as well. At least the areas I fish.
Imo the "easiest" time to catch good numbers of eaters is May and June. 
Just look for shallow flats and points an start tossing jig/tails and shad rap style baits covering ground till you find them. And this works most everywhere.. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with all of the above comments. As Saugeyefisher mentioned though, sometimes the spot just doesn’t seem to fit “perfect spot” requirements. The biggest fish of the fall came from a spot I’ve haven’t caught a fish at in 40 years. The only reason I checked was The presence of tons of bait.
If you’ve ever fished from a boat, how often do you go to one spot and fish it all day? Mobility is definitely key. The other element he mentioned was timing! They may be there but not in the mood...During periods of my life when I am able to fish every day fish have often came to the same structurally diverse areas day after day (night after night). The timing changed by about 10 to 20 minutes day by day. Solunar influence? And of course weather conditions trump everything...
All that said to say, there are many “perfect” spots. You just need to be there during the right conditions for that spot.
There is truly only one way to know where to be at the right time.... Fish with Fishslim!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I catch a crap load of dinks every year and if I'm lucky, 2-3 keepers in a year. I can't even imagine catching a limit of keepers.
My brother in law caught 2 BIG ones in a deep water lake using bluegill for catfish bait. A 24" and a 26" around 2am in the morning while drifting. He don't eat fish so he threw em back, but he uses hand size gills for flat head with a 9/0 circle hook. I guess ya just never know, eh?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> I catch a crap load of dinks every year and if I'm lucky, 2-3 keepers in a year. I can't even imagine catching a limit of keepers.
> My brother in law caught 2 BIG ones in a deep water lake using bluegill for catfish bait. A 24" and a 26" around 2am in the morning while drifting. He don't eat fish so he threw em back, but he uses hand size gills for flat head with a 9/0 circle hook. I guess ya just never know, eh?


You really never do know! Lots of my bigger fish that I have filleted have had big gills in them. 
You also have to consider time on the water. The fact is the more you fish the more you learn the more you catch. 
Everybody on here posting up reports or pics of good fish and good numbers of fish,fish consistently. I'm not talking a trip or two in the spring with a a few trips sprinkled in through the summer.
Some guys fish almost every single night/day during certain times of the year. My kiddos are young still an wifey works 2nd shift so I get out 2-4 times a week during peak times. And at least one time a week the rest of the year. In a few years I'll be out every night when life allows. 
Most of us don't let weather like rain or snow from stopping us from going either. And most off all I don't let the cold stop me from going. Dress warm an be prepared for the icy line. 
You have to develop patterns and your only going to do that if your consistently going.
Don't get me wrong,pick the right time of year,on the right day/night armed with a little know how and you can have a good trip. But for the most part the guys putting up numbers are putting in time. And lots of it. 
I 100% agree with the saying "10% of fisherman catch 90% of the fish". And the only way you get to the level of being able to catch keeper saugeye on the regular is to go fishing regularly.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You really never do know! Lots of my bigger fish that I have filleted have had big gills in them.
> You also have to consider time on the water. The fact is the more you fish the more you learn the more you catch.
> Everybody on here posting up reports or pics of good fish and good numbers of fish,fish consistently. I'm not talking a trip or two in the spring with a a few trips sprinkled in through the summer.
> Some guys fish almost every single night/day during certain times of the year. My kiddos are young still an wifey works 2nd shift so I get out 2-4 times a week during peak times. And at least one time a week the rest of the year. In a few years I'll be out every night when life allows.
> ...


there is no magic to catch fish.
i am dumb fisherman,i put time in and i hook my fish.i search and work all time defrent technick and presentation.
there are two defrent style fishing.
kiling time by fishing.
or try to do best fishing.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Do saugeye run in schools or are they always spread out? Always wondered that.


----------

